# 3-point sprayer



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

We have 430 acres in central Texas with livestock where we have some range management issues with cactus eradication, mesquite eradication and broom weed control. I'd like to get a 3-point sprayer for our Kubota 4350 with boom sprayers for weed spraying and a hand sprayer for cactus and mesquite. Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a Ritchie (Bestway) 100 gallon 3 point with breakaway folding booms 16' and it's been great so far. Would buy again.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got a Demco 200 gal 30' boom which is OK for me. I had a 750 gal/60' boom before that, but had problems with hilly ground where one side was 10' in the air and the other was in the dirt. I wanted a 300 gal/40-45' boom but the price was right. Most of my fields are in multiples of 10 acres so I use 1-3 tanks per field. The 30' boom is marginally small.

Figuring you are typically applying a mix at a rate of 20 gal/acre, you'll be making a lot trips back to the water pump for 430 acres, Figure out how many times per year you need to spray, how per acre you want to apply and how much time you have to spray, then work up some rough numbers for tank and boom size.

Also, remember that water weighs about 8 lbs/gal and add another 500-1000 lbs for your 3pt load. That much weight hanging back there can affect your traction, stability and steering on your tractor. Flat ground--probably not a problem; here--pucker up time!

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife bought a Fimco 110 gallon from Agri-Supply with a 28' boom but it didn't have a hand gun with it. I'm going to add one for her before next Spring. She went with Nitrogen resistant Delavan all Stainless Steel body pump. So far it has worked out great, the hardest part with boom spraying is figuring how much chemical per acre, ground speed, nozzle size and sprayer pressure but there's an App for that from TeeJet called "Spray Select" or you can use a calculator and the sprayer manual.

Scroll down to page 41, they have the same style up to 300 gallon
http://www.fimcoindu...nt_Sprayers.pdf

http://www.pwmall.co...m-assembly.aspx

Pump
http://www.delavanag...m/rollerpro.htm


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Much prefer the hydraulic Hypro pumps ourselves. But we need the volume and pressure, spraying anywhere from 10-20 gallons/acre with a 60' boom at 8-11mph.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

sprayer specialties can make anything you need and they are very affordable 1-800-351-1587


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can a 4350 handle a big sprayer?
I thought a 100G would be about the maximum, then I looked up the 3-pt hitch capacity on tractor data. it says 3,200 lbs on a small cat 1 3-point hitch!
Funny thing is, the tractor only weighs 3,800 lbs!
That's one strong 3 point hitch. It's actually stronger than the 3-point, CAt-2 hitch on my M-7040, which has twice the horsepower!

I gotta get me an L-4350!!! lol


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> I have a Ritchie (Bestway) 100 gallon 3 point with breakaway folding booms 16' and it's been great so far. Would buy again.


JD - thanks. I need some OEM names to begin the process.


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> I've got a Demco 200 gal 30' boom which is OK for me. I had a 750 gal/60' boom before that, but had problems with hilly ground where one side was 10' in the air and the other was in the dirt. I wanted a 300 gal/40-45' boom but the price was right. Most of my fields are in multiples of 10 acres so I use 1-3 tanks per field. The 30' boom is marginally small.
> 
> Figuring you are typically applying a mix at a rate of 20 gal/acre, you'll be making a lot trips back to the water pump for 430 acres, Figure out how many times per year you need to spray, how per acre you want to apply and how much time you have to spray, then work up some rough numbers for tank and boom size.
> 
> ...


Ralph - there is probably 200 - 250 AC that is pasture. And we'll break that down for application. But it looks like I will max out at about 200-250 gal capacity, so this was helpful information. Thank you.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

fmccamant said:


> JD - thanks. I need some OEM names to begin the process.


Here is a very good company;

http://www.agspray.com/

Regards, Mike


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> Wife bought a Fimco 110 gallon from Agri-Supply with a 28' boom but it didn't have a hand gun with it. I'm going to add one for her before next Spring. She went with Nitrogen resistant Delavan all Stainless Steel body pump. So far it has worked out great, the hardest part with boom spraying is figuring how much chemical per acre, ground speed, nozzle size and sprayer pressure but there's an App for that from TeeJet called "Spray Select" or you can use a calculator and the sprayer manual.
> 
> Scroll down to page 41, they have the same style up to 300 gallon
> http://www.fimcoindu...nt_Sprayers.pdf
> ...


Grateful - great information and links. Especially thanks for the lead on the app!


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Here is a very good company;
> 
> http://www.agspray.com/
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike - thank you!

Hay Master is a great resource/info forum!


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

Iowa hay guy said:


> sprayer specialties can make anything you need and they are very affordable 1-800-351-1587


Thank you, Hay Guy.


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Can a 4350 handle a bog sprayer?
> I thought a 100G would be about the maximum, then I looked up the 3-pt hitch capacity on tractor data. it says 3,200 lbs on a small cat 1 3-point hitch!
> Funny thing is, the tractor only weighs 3,800 lbs!
> That's one strong 3 point hitch. It's actually stronger than the 3-point, CAt-2 hitch on my M-7040, which has twice the horsepower!
> ...


JD - thanks for the fact check! Is the capacity on Tractor Data incorrect? I'll need to verify it.


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

fmccamant said:


> JD - thanks for the fact check! Is the capacity on Tractor Data incorrect? I'll need to verify it.


TractorSpecs says its 4200 lbs!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

fmccamant said:


> TractorSpecs says its 4200 lbs!


I tried my 200 gal tank on the back of my JD4710 (3500 lbs). A 100 gals was all I would put in it and not feel squirelly on hillsides.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know if the specs are right/wrong, but you might want to bring along another pair of britches with that much weight hanging off the back of the tractor than the tractor itself weighs!

300x 8.5= 2550lbs. Throw in 450 for sprayer= 3,000lbs. That's nearly the weight of the tractor up 2 feet in the air.

Not sure if I'd want more than a 100G sprayer hanging off the back of a 3,400lb tractor unless I was driving on the Utah Salt Flats. lol


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> I don't know if the specs are right/wrong, but you might want to bring along another pair of britches with that much weight hanging off the back of the tractor than the tractor itself weighs!
> 
> 300x 8.5= 2550lbs. Throw in 450 for sprayer= 3,000lbs. That's nearly the weight of the tractor up 2 feet in the air.
> 
> Not sure if I'd want more than a 100G sprayer hanging off the back of a 3,400lb tractor unless I was driving on the Utah Salt Flats. lol


I plan to see a local Kubota dealer next week to look at his sprayer inventory, so I'll confirm the specs then. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have a 300 gallon three point we use once in a great while, I never take it down the road with a full tank is mighty squirrely even behind our Oliver 1855 (11,150 lbs.) We did have a neighbor that had a 300 gallon 3 point sprayer, had dolly/caster wheels on it to handle the weight.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

fmccamant said:


> TractorSpecs says its 4200 lbs!


More than the tractor weighs! I guess it's possible !!


----------



## jbh (Aug 13, 2012)

Very happy with Ag Spray's 110 gallon 3pt sprayer. Using BoomJet 60 or Hamilton #20 boomless nozzles, depending on conditions (booms wouldnt last 100 acres around our place). Spray 250 acres of pasture and hay with it at 10+/- gallons of solution per acre. Quite a few trips for sure to refill, but we spread out spraying over the course of the season and dont get too much in a hurry. We use it on a Ford 5030 and have some serious hills, but get along fine.

Their 300 gallon pull type rig may be right for you. I wish that is what we went with, but the 3 pt is nice for those rough or hard to reach spots, spraying cattle for lice or converting the Hamilton nozzle to spray one sided on fence rows and rights of way.


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> I tried my 200 gal tank on the back of my JD4710 (3500 lbs). A 100 gals was all I would put in it and not feel squirelly on hillsides.
> 
> Ralph


I think you may be right Ralph, thanks.


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

jbh said:


> Very happy with Ag Spray's 110 gallon 3pt sprayer. Using BoomJet 60 or Hamilton #20 boomless nozzles, depending on conditions (booms wouldnt last 100 acres around our place). Spray 250 acres of pasture and hay with it at 10+/- gallons of solution per acre. Quite a few trips for sure to refill, but we spread out spraying over the course of the season and dont get too much in a hurry. We use it on a Ford 5030 and have some serious hills, but get along fine.
> 
> Their 300 gallon pull type rig may be right for you. I wish that is what we went with, but the 3 pt is nice for those rough or hard to reach spots, spraying cattle for lice or converting the Hamilton nozzle to spray one sided on fence rows and rights of way.


Your suggestion on the pull type rig is one I'm going to look into. As long as we put some Slime in the tires for mesquite and cactus, we can go just about anywhere we need to with a pull rig.

Thanks!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You fellas that are having some balance issues on your tractors with spraying rigs can help yourself immeasurably if you will put some weights on the fronts of your tractors.....200-300 pounds in weights can make a world of difference in handling and balance.....500 or more is even better if your front end is not spindly.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Maybe use boomless spray tips?I have one that works nice were booms would catch on stuff.Brush,etc.It covers 40-50' wide._


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> You fellas that are having some balance issues on your tractors with spraying rigs can help yourself immeasurably if you will put some weights on the fronts of your tractors.....200-300 pounds in weights can make a world of difference in handling and balance.....500 or more is even better if your front end is not spindly.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike - our Kubota does have a FEL. How can you determine it's counterbalance effect?


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> _Maybe use boomless spray tips?I have one that works nice were booms would catch on stuff.Brush,etc.It covers 40-50' wide._


I'm still learning here and need to educate myself more on boomless tips.....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

fmccamant said:


> Mike - our Kubota does have a FEL. How can you determine it's counterbalance effect?


hard to say, but I'd say you have plenty on the front already


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

fmccamant said:


> I'm still learning here and need to educate myself more on boomless tips.....


Just did a quick Google search on boomless sprayers - thanks. What are the pros and cons of boomless for basic weed control applications?

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

fmccamant said:


> Just did a quick Google search on boomless sprayers - thanks. What are the pros and cons of boomless for basic weed control applications?
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys!


Boomless tips have larger drops and not as accurate as boomed tips.I used it around old vacant farm site and just soaked the crap out of every thing.Was a lot easier then spraying with a wand.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

And you can fill loader bucket for even more counterbalancing


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

fmccamant said:


> Just did a quick Google search on boomless sprayers - thanks. What are the pros and cons of boomless for basic weed control applications?
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys!


Boomless may be the way to go especially if trying to control cactus. They are not as accurate at dispensing the liquid/chemicals but doesn't sound as though you are very concerned about that. I spray things like DuPont Pastora, a very expensive herbicide, or dimillin an expensive insecticide. So accuracy and consistant application rates are very important, on a Boomless it will be less accurate and consistent but sounds like may be the better bet for you. Cost is much better and maneuvering in a field is easier. Good luck


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> And you can fill loader bucket for even more counterbalancing


Well, if you already have a FEL and still need more weight on the front, you're most likely seriously overloading the three point hitch on the tractor, just because you can lift it doesn't necessarily mean you should. We have two White four wheel drives, either one will lift our 30 foot Hiniker mounted bean planter, but it causes accelerated wear of the center pivot bearing and the steering links. Center pivot bearing is $$$ and requires splitting the tractor at the pivot. Steering link bearings are also $$$ and doesn't require splitting the tractor but is a day job if you need to change all four.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

If you go with a 3pt make sure it's either built very well or your fields are like glass. I had one that I had to weld back together almost every time I used it. I finally scrapped it and built a 300gal tow behind with 3-way valve that switches between a 30' boom and a boomless nozzle. The boomless nozzle works fine as long as there isn't any wind.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sprayed mega acres over the years and boomless nozzles are the way to go. Mount them high up on you rig if you can, it will give you a better spray pattern. 20 gallons to 30 gallons an acre required for decent coverage with boomless nozzles, best to spray to the point of runoff in my experience. If you are going to spray field style i would recommend a cheap gps, it will soon pay for itself also the wider wheelbase the better, in rough going it will sure help your coverage.


----------



## jbh (Aug 13, 2012)

As for boomless options, I like the Hamilton nozzle over the BoomJet. The BoomJet sprays wider at about 40' but straight up into the air, requiring a really calm day to be effective. The Hamilton sprays a flatter pattern over 30' and not as sensitive to wind and I've actually learned to adjust to it. Use a head wind to your advantage and raise the lift to boost coverage and get a wide swath, but on the following pass with the tail wind, lower the lift to keep from soaking the tractor. If there is a side wind you can gain 5 or 10 feet of coverage as it really carries it out there.

If your ground is wide open and you dont have many natural markers, the foam marker kit will be golden to you and well worth the coin. Around our place there are enough fence posts, dead trees, live trees, ponds, structures, etc. to stay on line using the front hay spear as a guide. Sure, we miss some spots. But this aint precision farming either (hay and cattle). We view spraying the same way we view spreading litter...the simple act of getting it applied is more important to us than worrying about the rate, coverage, accuracy, etc.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

RE: Boomless sprayers.

I have a 3pt hitch 100 gal boom sprayer that I added boomless nozzles. Just turn a few valves and you can switch between the two systems.

Boom sprayers provide more accurate application and do very well on flat terrain. If you have terraces or rolling terrain, you might wind up with one boom dragging the ground and the other boom way up in the air. They spray a very fine mist toward the ground.

Boomless sprayers are great for spraying fencerows, ditches and other areas that are uneven such as terraced hills. They spray in a fan pattern and are very sensitive to wind. An open station tractor and windy day equals herbicide shower for the operator. Not very fun.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a 25 gal boomless sprayer on the back of my Gator.

I usually make sure to add crop oil concentrate or another surfactant when using the boomless sprayer. It helps allow the bigger droplets to spread around on the plant leaf.

Ralph


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Boomless may be the way to go especially if trying to control cactus. They are not as accurate at dispensing the liquid/chemicals but doesn't sound as though you are very concerned about that. I spray things like DuPont Pastora, a very expensive herbicide, or dimillin an expensive insecticide. So accuracy and consistant application rates are very important, on a Boomless it will be less accurate and consistent but sounds like may be the better bet for you. Cost is much better and maneuvering in a field is easier. Good luck


Thanks Dawg.


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> If you go with a 3pt make sure it's either built very well or your fields are like glass. I had one that I had to weld back together almost every time I used it. I finally scrapped it and built a 300gal tow behind with 3-way valve that switches between a 30' boom and a boomless nozzle. The boomless nozzle works fine as long as there isn't any wind.


Our fields are not that smooth, so for many reasons, I'm leaning more towards the tow behind option.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

carcajou said:


> Sprayed mega acres over the years and boomless nozzles are the way to go. Mount them high up on you rig if you can, it will give you a better spray pattern. 20 gallons to 30 gallons an acre required for decent coverage with boomless nozzles, best to spray to the point of runoff in my experience. If you are going to spray field style i would recommend a cheap gps, it will soon pay for itself also the wider wheelbase the better, in rough going it will sure help your coverage.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

jbh said:


> As for boomless options, I like the Hamilton nozzle over the BoomJet. The BoomJet sprays wider at about 40' but straight up into the air, requiring a really calm day to be effective. The Hamilton sprays a flatter pattern over 30' and not as sensitive to wind and I've actually learned to adjust to it. Use a head wind to your advantage and raise the lift to boost coverage and get a wide swath, but on the following pass with the tail wind, lower the lift to keep from soaking the tractor. If there is a side wind you can gain 5 or 10 feet of coverage as it really carries it out there.
> 
> If your ground is wide open and you dont have many natural markers, the foam marker kit will be golden to you and well worth the coin. Around our place there are enough fence posts, dead trees, live trees, ponds, structures, etc. to stay on line using the front hay spear as a guide. Sure, we miss some spots. But this aint precision farming either (hay and cattle). We view spraying the same way we view spreading litter...the simple act of getting it applied is more important to us than worrying about the rate, coverage, accuracy, etc.


Sounds like the voice of experience - thanks for sharing.


----------



## fmccamant (Sep 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> I have a 25 gal boomless sprayer on the back of my Gator.
> 
> I usually make sure to add crop oil concentrate or another surfactant when using the boomless sprayer. It helps allow the bigger droplets to spread around on the plant leaf.
> 
> Ralph


You make a good point, Ralph. What is the most effective, and low cost, surfactant?

And what about the pros and cons of water vs. diesel for delivery systems?

Thanks to everyone - this is all very good information from your years of experience. I appreciate it!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've used Methylated Seed Oil (MSO) as well as other commercially available surfactants. I just read the herbicide instructions and go with that for the most part. I will use a surfactant if there is not a recommendation on the herbicide because they are just wetting agents. I definitely will use it if I am spraying for something with a waxy leaf surface, like Canada thistle.

I even add a surfactant to glyphosate and 2,4D because I figure the cost of the surfactant will be offset by fewer weeds surviving, fewer trips across the field, less work, etc. (I'm basically lazy--I don't mind working hard--once! Just don't like doing the same thing over and over.)

I've never used diesel when spraying. Somehow, the idea of using diesel just doesn't grab me.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, couldn't help but think back to when I coached baseball, American legion, we had to take care of our own field, coaches and ball players, and I got tired of marking the foul lines every game so.....I mixed diesel and roundup one year and "painted the lines".....didn't have to paint lines for two years, dust would fly up when it hit the line instead of chaulk! Worked for that app. Not so sure I would recommend for anything else tho...


----------

